# A Husky and a Cat



## ACRPhotography (May 20, 2011)

My doggie daughter Julie and cat daughter moo Cat. (They are my boyfriends haha!) Just thought I'd mess around since it was raining today!




DSC02639 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02637 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02634 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02610 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02603 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02565 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02560 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02558 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02557 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02555 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02550 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02548 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02545 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02535 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02529 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02524 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr




DSC02641 by ACRPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 20, 2011)

The dog is beautiful.  Cats are the devil's stewards.


----------



## Overread (May 20, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> The dog is beautiful.  Cats are the devil's stewards.


 
You've clearly never encountered a husky  

Out of interest which one is boss - the husky or the cat?


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 20, 2011)

Overread said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > The dog is beautiful.  Cats are the devil's stewards.
> ...



Good point but I did have one that lived to be 14.  He could be what dog guides refer to as "strong willed" and "independent" but most people would refer to him as a cute and friendly pain in the ass.


----------



## ACRPhotography (May 20, 2011)

Boyfriend says that the cat is because Moo will come up to Julie and like rub up against her all evil like haha.


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...


 
Hehe true - but then that is what is mostly said of cats and they are devilish  
The only bonus of cats is they are far better at getting mice out of the cupboards than huskies (they got the kill, but they can't quite get into the cupboard the same way). 

ACR - lucky, our cats and husky, disagree with each other quite considerably (downstairs is now husky zone whilst upstairs is cat zone)


----------



## ACRPhotography (May 21, 2011)

Overread said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


 
Haha yeah they love each other ^_^ they nap together - same vicinity and in the morning when Moo comes upstairs to love on Dave and I, Julie comes up too and all four of us fit in the bed XD The cat is seriously OBESE


----------



## Rugotska (May 26, 2011)

I hear you. I have a Chihuahua, a Husky, and 2 Cats. when we are gone, they all cuddle together on the bed. It leads to a very hairy bed.


----------



## AbbyJ (May 28, 2011)

awww, I had a husky when I was little. He was so chill 
The photos are amazing!


----------



## Loraco (May 30, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## helenjune (Jun 7, 2011)

Julie is made of dreams. She looks magical!


----------



## mc1979 (Jun 7, 2011)

With cats, it's their world, we just live in it. 

Beautiful Husky!


----------



## Steve35 (Jun 15, 2011)

Amazing photo!


----------

